# Τι είναι αυτό;



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2008)

Επειδή με έχει τρελάνει και δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω, σας παρακαλώ, όποιος ξέρει, ας μου πει: Είναι στην Αθήνα αυτό που βλέπουμε στην εικόνα; Ή είναι από κάποια άλλη χώρα και κακώς τρελαίνομαι και ψάχνω τόση ώρα στο Google Maps;


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 16, 2008)

Στην Αθήνα, δεν νομίζω.

Υ.Γ. Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω καλύτερα: ούτε με σφαίρες.


----------



## nap (Nov 18, 2008)

Και όμως... Είναι στη Γλυφάδα, πάνω στη Βουλιαγμένης.
Το στρογγυλό κτίριο είναι το εμπορικό κέντρο City Plaza.
Google maps εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2008)

Καλώς ήρθες, nap. Λύσε μου, να χαρείς, το μυστήριο. Το βλέπεις συχνά αυτό το κτίριο; Γιατί, εγώ, ακόμα κι αν το είχα προσέξει από μπροστά, ποτέ δεν θα το κατέγραφα στο μυαλό μου σε κάτοψη. Κατά τ' άλλα, chapeau.


----------



## stathis (Nov 18, 2008)

Βρε μπας και είναι η Πανόρμου; 





Σοβαρά τώρα, παρόλο που έχω περάσει άπειρες φορές από το City Plaza (είναι στα πρώην χωρικά μου ύδατα, και ακόμη και τώρα περνάω από κει) δεν θα το έβρισκα ούτε σε χίλια χρόνια. Ίσως επειδή συνήθως το βλέπω από το πλάι και όχι από πάνω...

Γιατί όμως τόση σιγουριά ότι δεν είναι στην Αθήνα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2008)

Ευτυχώς τώρα θα μπορέσει να δουλέψει η Αλεξάνδρα. Αναζητώ τρόπο να μπορέσω να δουλέψω κι εγώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Nap! Ήμουν σίγουρη ότι κάποιος θα αναγνώριζε το στρογγυλό κτίριο. Έψαξα αρκετά στο Google Maps, αλλά δεν το πέτυχα.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 18, 2008)

stathis said:


> Γιατί όμως τόση σιγουριά ότι δεν είναι στην Αθήνα;



Όταν έλεγα Αθήνα, σκεφτόμουνα Αθήνα, όχι Γλυφάδα, ούτε Κηφισιά. Γιατί; Γιατί έχει τους κήπους και τις στέγες με τα κεραμίδια γύρω-γύρω...


----------



## Elsa (Nov 18, 2008)

Κι εγώ, λόγω πρασινάδας, έψαξα -μάταια- προς Ψυχικό μεριά...


----------



## nap (Nov 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Καλώς ήρθες, nap. Λύσε μου, να χαρείς, το μυστήριο. Το βλέπεις συχνά αυτό το κτίριο; Γιατί, εγώ, ακόμα κι αν το είχα προσέξει από μπροστά, ποτέ δεν θα το κατέγραφα στο μυαλό μου σε κάτοψη. Κατά τ' άλλα, chapeau.



Καλώς σας βρήκα!
Να πω την αμαρτία μου, δεν το βλέπω και τόσο συχνά για να το συνδυάσω με την κάτοψη στο χάρτη. Η διαστάυρωση μου φάνηκε γνωστή, μόλις την είδα είπα: "Βουλιαγμένης, 100%!". Έπιασα λοιπόν την Βουλιαγμένης από την αρχή στο Google Maps et voilà...


----------

